# Savory Chinese almond chicken



## Atala108 (May 20, 2011)

A tried and proven recipe for one of my favorite Chinese dishes...

*ALMOND CHICKEN*

*What you will need...*

2 whole skinless boneless chicken breasts
2 tablespoons soy sauce
1 tablespoon rice wine
1/2 teaspoon sugar
1 teaspoon cornstarch
2 tablespoons chicken stock
1 1/2" ginger root slice -- minced
1 garlic cloves -- minced
1 egg
1 cup almonds -- ground
6 cups peanut oil​​*How to make it...*​​Pat chicken dry with paper towels
Cut into strips 1/2" wide by 3" long
Stir soy sauce, rice wine, chicken stock, sugar, cornstarch, ginger, and garlic together
Place chicken in marinade, turning to coat
Marinate at least one hour, turning chicken after half an hour
Remove chicken from marinade and drain on paper towels
Beat egg slightly with 1/2 teaspoon water
One by one, dip chicken pieces in egg and roll in almonds to coat
Let almond coated pieces set 15 minutes
Heat oil to 350
Fry chicken pieces in batches one layer deep until crisp, golden brown
Be sure to let oil come back up to 350 between batches
Drain on paper towels and serve at once​​One of my favorite hobbies... cooking up something delicious for the family... I'll be posting up more soon... but for now, I hope you enjoy this dish as much as we do.​​


----------



## Josie1945 (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe.
Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## babetoo (May 21, 2011)

howdy, sounds yummy. i have to limit chinese food, as my salt restricted diet doesn't allow it. even the less salt soy sauce is to much. it is always a treat so will save your recipe til then.


----------

